# did first pin ever, dont wanna continue what do i do?



## nekoristamsteroid (Feb 19, 2020)

dont ask, its emberassing, did only 1 pin and not continuing forward, what do i do for pct?


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 19, 2020)

Wtf? Again?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 19, 2020)

I am not telling you. You probably only have a week or so before you have a heart attack from this. RIP


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

You don't, you just stop, you already have really low testosterone levels, remember from your other thread?

I'm thinking you're just playing games with us, but if I'm wrong, look into transdermal testosterone creme/gel.


----------



## nekoristamsteroid (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You don't, you just stop, you already have really low testosterone levels, remember from your other thread?
> 
> I'm thinking you're just playing games with us, but if I'm wrong, look into transdermal testosterone creme/gel.



im literally not kidding, i know i have low test levels, after this 1 pin how do i make sure my natural production doesnt stop whatever it is? do i do pct


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 19, 2020)

nekoristamsteroid said:


> im literally not kidding, i know i have low test levels, after this 1 pin how do i make sure my natural production doesnt stop whatever it is? do i do pct



Stop asking the same fuking question. The answer is you dont do anything.


----------



## nekoristamsteroid (Feb 19, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Stop asking the same fuking question. The answer is you dont do anything.



ok thanks, btw is that you in the profile pic?


----------



## nekoristamsteroid (Feb 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Wtf? Again?



wdym again?


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 19, 2020)

Hopefully he didn't pin it into the arse hole.... Wasn't there a thread on here about someone doing that?


----------



## nekoristamsteroid (Feb 19, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Hopefully he didn't pin it into the arse hole.... Wasn't there a thread on here about someone doing that?



i know yall making fun of me but im legit scared.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

You'll be fine, no need to do anything after only a single shot.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2020)

Lol dude is legit scared. You gonna be just fine man. No need to do anything


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 19, 2020)

This is why 19 year olds should not be doing cycles ... other young men should know a mental component is required ... a certain level of maturity ... learn from this experience ... cut your losses ... take responsibility for your actions ... no one can help you ... bottom line you're going to be fine ... get a blood test in 2 weeks and another 6 to 8 weeks later ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 19, 2020)

Nobody ever wants to listen


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 19, 2020)

nekoristamsteroid said:


> dont ask, its emberassing, did only 1 pin and not continuing forward, what do i do for pct?



Just stop & promise not to do it again!!!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 19, 2020)

Pct stands for post cycle therapy, not i took one shot and quit. Chalk it up as a loss and go on about your trainin


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 19, 2020)

Kinda want to hear this story after all of this.........................I mean REALLY how bad could it have been.....Blood shoot out???mother walked in ??  slipped hit the ball sack,only 1 balloon left................spill it.!!


----------



## Viduus (Feb 19, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Nobody ever wants to listen



Everybody want to be a meathead, ain’t nobody want to pin no 23 gauge needles..


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 19, 2020)

Story!!! Story!!! Story!!! :32 (19):


----------



## nekoristamsteroid (Feb 19, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Story!!! Story!!! Story!!! :32 (19):



Went broke because steroids were too expensive, if i continue im gonna be only able to get bloodwork at week 5-6, plus i got glass vials which i didnt except, ended up breaking 2 vials just to learn how to open them and glass kept getting in, 3rd vial i was angry that i wasted 2 and opened it, big piece of glass fell but i said **** it sucked it up with the syringe, injected it, felt pinful first minute i was walking around room ,eventually became less and less painful and tomorrow i could probably workout upper body again. My problem is not that i'm afraid to pin more, i used 23g 1 inch 1/4 needles on my delts anyway, i want to quit because i can't get bloodwork and people are telling me its not safe to delay it to 6th week, plus got turned off that everyone said for my first cycle to be a cut is a waste and that i should quit and save it for a bulk.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

No, mostly everyone said that you should go on TRT first, and get normal levels.

You picked what you wanted to hear.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 19, 2020)

Lord please allow me and my ug brothers to continue to have patients and continue to help guide us through these times of helping young inexperienced people


----------



## andy (Feb 19, 2020)

after only one pin? yeah... your dick will probably fall off and u gonna start loosing hair. LOL


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 19, 2020)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Lord please allow me and my ug brothers to continue to have patients and continue to help guide us through these times of helping young inexperienced people



Sorry..this should be in the stickys so young,inexperienced beginners can read the hard truth and stop with all the BS that crowds the forums........and free up the lines for guys and girls with REAL problems or issues that deserves our time and help that won't be wasted.............Yeah,,It's hard but this happens everywhere...


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 19, 2020)

nekoristamsteroid said:


> Went broke because steroids were too expensive, if i continue im gonna be only able to get bloodwork at week 5-6, plus i got glass vials which i didnt except, ended up breaking 2 vials just to learn how to open them and glass kept getting in, 3rd vial i was angry that i wasted 2 and opened it, big piece of glass fell but i said **** it sucked it up with the syringe, injected it, felt pinful first minute i was walking around room ,eventually became less and less painful and tomorrow i could probably workout upper body again. My problem is not that i'm afraid to pin more, i used 23g 1 inch 1/4 needles on my delts anyway, i want to quit because i can't get bloodwork and people are telling me its not safe to delay it to 6th week, plus got turned off that everyone said for my first cycle to be a cut is a waste and that i should quit and save it for a bulk.



this is madness, yes please stop immediately you clearly did 0 research man you are going to hurt yourself.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 19, 2020)

nekoristamsteroid said:


> Went broke because steroids were too expensive, if i continue im gonna be only able to get bloodwork at week 5-6, plus i got glass vials which i didnt except, ended up breaking 2 vials just to learn how to open them and glass kept getting in, 3rd vial i was angry that i wasted 2 and opened it, big piece of glass fell but i said **** it sucked it up with the syringe, injected it, felt pinful first minute i was walking around room ,eventually became less and less painful and tomorrow i could probably workout upper body again. My problem is not that i'm afraid to pin more, i used 23g 1 inch 1/4 needles on my delts anyway, i want to quit because i can't get bloodwork and people are telling me its not safe to delay it to 6th week, plus got turned off that everyone said for my first cycle to be a cut is a waste and that i should quit and save it for a bulk.



I'm not even sure where to start ... your surprised vials were glass ... what did think they were going to be ... next you selected delta for your 1st pin ... vg's or glutes are far better choices ... you had PIP(post injection pain) ... that is to be expected with virgin muscles ... taking a blood at 5 to 6 weeks in is not mandatory ... taking a blood test before you start would be far more important to establish your current baseline natural levels ... as for breaking vials it happens ... I've broken 2 and have pinned over 500 times in 8 years ...

Conclusion ... you are not ready for a cycle ... stopping now is the right course of action ... continue working out and learn more about diet ... DO NOT allow your poor decisions to be compounded ... you've got one thing going for you ... you're here ... continue on your fitness journey ... learn from your mistakes ... lesser men would gone into hiding not admitted their mistakes ... learn from yours and resolve to improve ... keep us posted ...


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 19, 2020)

Here's some wisdom for the 19 yr old.............Wisdom on anything, is obtained one way or the other,,by listening to the one's that have already gone down that road,gotten knocked down,beaten up,tossed aside....left for dead>!!...............OR,,,,more often,, the one's that didn't listen to those guys,,and just had to prove them wrong,,no matter what it cost...In your case...This lesson you always remember...which are the best learned............Try to stick with the 1st way to learn,,life will be much more forgiving...I give you points for coming back and explaining........1-you did everything wrong...2-you have more guts than I thought......3-chalk it up to life experiences and move on.4-stick around and learn some things that Will help you...................Mainly...Don't give UP..!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 19, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Everybody want to be a meathead, ain’t nobody want to pin no 23 gauge needles..



imagine if he used a 21 or 20.....lol


----------



## nekoristamsteroid (Feb 19, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I'm not even sure where to start ... your surprised vials were glass ... what did think they were going to be ... next you selected delta for your 1st pin ... vg's or glutes are far better choices ... you had PIP(post injection pain) ... that is to be expected with virgin muscles ... taking a blood at 5 to 6 weeks in is not mandatory ... taking a blood test before you start would be far more important to establish your current baseline natural levels ... as for breaking vials it happens ... I've broken 2 and have pinned over 500 times in 8 years ...
> 
> Conclusion ... you are not ready for a cycle ... stopping now is the right course of action ... continue working out and learn more about diet ... DO NOT allow your poor decisions to be compounded ... you've got one thing going for you ... you're here ... continue on your fitness journey ... learn from your mistakes ... lesser men would gone into hiding not admitted their mistakes ... learn from yours and resolve to improve ... keep us posted ...



Yep my decision was rushed, dont regret delt as first injection but shouldve done blood test before actually injecting,  let me correct myself they were AMPULES NOT VIALS, i was excepting vials, the ones that have rubber on top of them, these amps kept ****ing breaking and shattering  everywhere. overall the reason im mostly stopping this is because i apperantly wont make gains on a cut and its a huge loss for a cut to be my first ever cycle, once i finish my cut 'naturally' i will hope back on this.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2020)

I broke a couple ampules in my day as well. Trick is to file the edge a little before snapping them. Anyway, good for you for putting it off. No need to for anyone to bust your balls anymore.


----------



## Liftbig (Feb 20, 2020)

Lol I hope he makes.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 12, 2020)

To late he dead


----------



## Spongy (Sep 12, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I broke a couple ampules in my day as well. Trick is to file the edge a little before snapping them. Anyway, good for you for putting it off. No need to for anyone to bust your balls anymore.



Yup, lesson learned for sure.  Most of us probably have some stories when we first started.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 13, 2020)

nekoristamsteroid said:


> Went broke because steroids were too expensive, if i continue im gonna be only able to get bloodwork at week 5-6, plus i got glass vials which i didnt except, ended up breaking 2 vials just to learn how to open them and glass kept getting in, 3rd vial i was angry that i wasted 2 and opened it, big piece of glass fell but i said **** it sucked it up with the syringe, injected it, felt pinful first minute i was walking around room ,eventually became less and less painful and tomorrow i could probably workout upper body again. My problem is not that i'm afraid to pin more, i used 23g 1 inch 1/4 needles on my delts anyway, i want to quit because i can't get bloodwork and people are telling me its not safe to delay it to 6th week, plus got turned off that everyone said for my first cycle to be a cut is a waste and that i should quit and save it for a bulk.



This is your embarrassing story?!  Earlier this week I stumbled down stairs half asleep for a late night snack.  I didn’t fully wake up until I realized I was getting ready to take a leak on the kitchen floor.

If you think running out of money or breaking a few vials is embarrassing, stick around. You haven’t seen anything yet.


----------



## DF (Sep 13, 2020)

Good luck ........


----------



## Blacktail (Sep 14, 2020)

Is this a serious question


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm sorry but lololol


----------



## andy (Sep 23, 2020)

This post made me smile ))
no need to do anything man, don't shit your pants. Take maybe some test booster for a month if your so legit scared.


----------

